# General Business Category > Accounting Forum > [Question] Pastel Auditor vs Caseware vs Draftworx?

## J7J

Hi,

I recently started my own accounting practice, providing professional accounting, tax and related services.

I am looking at purchasing software to simplify the tasks surrounding the drafting of financial statements.  I will also probably be doing independent reviews once the new Companies' Act become effective (I don't see my practice doing audits soon...)

I use Pastel and will also be drafting from Excel (as I won't have all my clients' books electronically).

I know Caseware is probably the strongest player in the market, but it is also pricey.  Pastel Auditor is a safe option, as I like Pastel's products a lot and find them user friendly (there are also integration advantages in using the Pastel Auditor).  Draftworx is relatively new...

Anyone wish to comment?

Thanks!

----------


## Dave A

My auditors use Caseware. Superficially I guess it doesn't make sense given the dominance of Pastel in the business accounting arena here in South Africa, but I guess there must be a reason.

----------


## Neville Bailey

I've only had a cursory look at the Pastel Auditor package, but first impressions are very good.

If you are familiar with Pastel's Business Intelligence (BIC) module, then you will notice that Pastel Auditor uses BIC technology to produce all its reports, which are Excel-based. This feature alone is a great one, as it allows one to share a report in an editable format that most people use and with which they are familiar.

Other than the obvious compatibility issue (obviating the need to input trial balance data manually), I don't really have much else to comment - sorry.

----------


## J7J

@Dave A - Caseware has add-on audit working papers etc as well, so it will make sense using it if you do audits to use that.

@Neville - I attended a workshop recently where I saw some of the elements of Pastel Auditor and I liked it.

----------

Dave A (19-Apr-11)

----------


## Earl.Steyn

Hi J7J,

I'm one of the Draftworx team members. Spare us an hour of your time, and we'll come show you how we exceed all others in several areas, including support (with our electronic support, submit your financials electronically if you require any assistance), with our Excel like & compatible drafting engine, electronic scanning and document manager and live internet updates in addition to our included tutorial videos to get you up and running quickly and easily. All at an affordable price.

We don't believe in separate "modules", Draftworx is all inclusive and incorporates Audit, Review, Accounting Officer and Compilation methodologies by Professor Steven Firer. 
Included templates: IFRS, IFRS SME, CC, Sole Prop, Body Corp, Partnership, Trust etc.

These and *many* other reasons are why our clients swear by us, and why we receive rounds of applause when we demo the product in seminars across the country.
Feel free to visit www.draftworx.co.za and leave a message for us to contact you. 

Draftworx : Integrated Audit | Review | Compilation | Drafting | Office Suite | Solution. 

Regards,
Earl

----------


## J7J

Hi Earl,

Thank you for your response.  

Pastel Auditor is incorporating an "Accounting Officer" methodology within its package.  Does Draftworx have something similar (ie. If I act as an Accounting Officer, is there something that guides me on which procedures to follow to ensure compliance?)

Does Draftworx have something in place for the Independent Reviews that will be introduced with the new Co's Act (which is apparently definitely going "live" on 1 May 2011)...

Does Draftworx have management reporting functions, ie. Can a Monthly Management Pack be prepared from the software?

----------


## Taxempt

Years ago, when I started I used Lotus Suite. Then I started using Excel. After that I moved on to Caseware. Then Auditmate. Then Pastel Auditor.

I work on Pastel (Partner, Express, Evolution, Payroll) 
I also work on Quickbooks, JD Edwards, AccPac, Oracle, and a host of other smaller accounting packages.

Sorry to say, but I have fallen in love with all products in the Softline group.

I prefer Pastel Auditor, but have never worked on draftworx?
What is the pricing like?

----------


## Earl.Steyn

@J7J  My pleasure,

Accounting Officer Methodology - Tick
Independent Review Methodology by Prof Steven Firer - Tick
J7J, whereabouts are you based? Have time for us to come and impress you? :)

@TaxExempt - R2 600 ex VAT for all templates & methodologies, including electronic & telephonic support - our electronic support is one of a kind! Contact us, we'll be glad to send you a demo copy. earl@dataprime.co.za

For everyone else, there's a video preview of 4.0 online @ www.youtube.com/draftworx - (Please note - We are currently on version 5.13, a plethora of features and enhancements since 4.0)

Draftworx: Emerging leader in drafting and 'audit' technology
Integrated Audit | Review | Compilation | Drafting | Office Suite | Solution.

----------


## Earl.Steyn

FYI. Don't just take my word for it. What our users say  :Wink: 

From: Carina **** 
Sent: 06 May 2011 05:05 PM
To: 'Earl J. Steyn | Draftworx'
Subject: RE: Support

Draftworx is mind blowing, I cant tell you how much I struggled with [CENSORED](so for many year I compile financials manually) scary.

Thanks a mil


From: Philip *******
Sent: 20 January 2011 05:18 PM
To: 'Earl J. Steyn | Draftworx'
Subject: RE: Support

Thank you very much Earl! 

I have now switched to your product from [OTHER CENSORED PRODUCT] and so far very impressed.  I will definitely spread to word.


From: Jehan ******
Sent: 13 May 2011 04:23 PM
To: Support @ Data Prime
Subject: Re: Prior years

Hi Earl,

What an oversight! Its actually quite funny..Thanx though for the excellent service!

----------


## IlseB

Hi Guys
I'm new and see I'm posting a bit late on the thread, but maybe someone can use it in future.
I'm a professional accountant and have been using Caseware for about 7 years now. We have changed over to Draftworx a few months ago, and are seriously impressed. We will never go back!
Except for the fact that it's userfriendly and easily updated via the internet (no waiting for cd's for months) the best thing about them are their support! I've never experienced something like it. These people really WANT to help!
You definitely won't go wrong with Draftworx!

----------

Dave A (26-Aug-11)

----------


## geraldenek

i know this is a old thread but just want to share my experience.....

Being a caseware user all my life i phoned to get my own software (as i was still using the previous auditing firm's software... i was still doing audits for them)..... +/- R16 000 for the first user and then +/- R4000 per additional user - yearly fee also +/-R4000.... now this is a lot of money just for sofware... then i tried draftworx and pastel auditor.....

i phoned draftworx for a demo cd, the cd was delivered the next day from gauteng... had a look through everything and i am really impressed with the software..... it is really good and it was only +/- R2600

Pastel auditor on the other hand..... still waiting for the demo it has been about a month ago.....

i really do like pastel accounting software but i'm really not going to phone them a second time for software and will rather go for draftworx....

----------


## halvardodo

Hi... I gathered some information. Draftworx is the new emerging leader in audit, review & drafting technologies and has recently launched a highly functional, intelligently designed and cost effective solution to the accounting & audit industry. Draftworx’s main feature is without a doubt its exceptional ease of use! A feature that follows closely behind this is its Microsoft Excel & Word compatibility which is directly integrated with the working trial balance and which now eliminates the requirement to license the costly Microsoft Excel & Word applications for its users.

----------


## Kyle Otis Kahn

Dear Taxempt

I like your user name.

I see you have much experience with the audit softwares.
Please let me know if you by any chanve have an installation CD for caseware version 2005. I need to get a copy onto a pc of a special client of mine.

Any help would be appreciated.

Regards

Kyle

----------


## cindyreuben

I use Draftworx as well. Very happy!! User friendly, fantastic support, great training manuals - easy to understand etc etc etc. Go for it - you won't be sorry.

----------


## TravisZA

Anyone using the cloud version of Draftworx?

----------

